# Excited to be here



## refractor (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello All,

I am excited I found this wonderful forum. I look forward to learning lots and reading your short stories (my hobby). :read:

Refractor


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey and welcome, Refractor. Hope you enjoy yourself


----------



## Sam (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## terrib (Aug 13, 2008)

glad to have you, refractor.


----------



## petronella64 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## MysticDreams (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello, and welcome! Glad to always have new, and old to look forward to.


----------



## WriterDude (Aug 13, 2008)

Greetings, refractor.


----------



## moderan (Aug 14, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## refractor (Aug 14, 2008)

*I feel special!*

Thanks for everyone's warm welcome.

Dr. Ron Kaiser


----------



## flashgordon (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, this is a great place with a bunch of good folks.


----------



## Shinn (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi there Refractor and welcome.


----------



## Damien. (Aug 18, 2008)

goooooooooood name


----------



## Nickie (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## ohdear (Aug 19, 2008)

Welcome refractor, are you really a doctor and with a name like refractor...is that dangerous? Do you reset bones? Painful. 
Writing short stories is much more pleasant.


----------



## tepelus (Aug 19, 2008)

Greetings and salutations!


----------



## Chicken.Nugget (Aug 19, 2008)

Hola! Welcome to WF


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey there and welcome.


----------

